# Namen schützen lassen?! Bitte um Hilfe :)



## Sebigf (30. Juni 2005)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe Gewerbe angemeldet seit einem halben Jahr.
Da der Name entsprechend "gut gefällt" würde ich ihn gerne schützen lassen.

Aber wo und wie mache ich sowas?

Und was kostet es?

Würde mich über ein paar genaue Angaben freuen! 

danke


----------



## vop (30. Juni 2005)

Anmeldung einer eingetragenen Marke (beim DPMA: http://www.dpma.de)
kostet glaube ich ca. 300 Euro.

Obwohl man dass selbst machen kann wird dazu aber ein Markenanwalt empfohlen. Keine Ahnung, was der nimmt.

Vorher sollte man allerdings recherchieren, ob für den Namen bereits ein Schutzrecht erlangt wurde. Für deutsche Marken erhält man Auskunft über
/media/hda1/markendaten/markit/dpma/para4.000.200525pp.000.markit.todatabase.log
Dort muß man sich (kostenlos) registrieren.
Beachte: Es gibt auch europäische und internationale Marken, die mit dem deutschen Namen kollidieren könnten.

Um den Namen richtig schützen zu lassen, ist ein Anwalt sicher ratsam.

Solltest Du feststellen, dass der Name bereits geschützt ist, dann wäre über eine Umstellung nachzudenken.

So eine Abmahnung von einem Anwalt der gegnerischen Seite kann wirklich teuer werden.

vop


----------



## vop (30. Juni 2005)

Hier noch ein Nachtrag 

Hier kannst Du nach europäischen Marken suchen:
http://oami.eu.int/CTMOnline/Reques...Log-in.html&language=de&application=CTMOnline

und hier nach Internationalen
http://www.wipo.int/ipdl/en/search/madrid/search-struct.jsp

vop


----------



## Sebigf (30. Juni 2005)

Danke für die Antworten.

Der Name scheint, zum glück!, noch nicht geschützt zu sein. 

Die 300€ kostet es sowieso beim DPMA? Oder sind das die Kosten mit Anwalt!?

Und noch etwas: Wie melde ich das am besten an und vor allem, wo?

Danke


----------



## vop (30. Juni 2005)

Die ca. 300 Euro (genau weiß ich es leider nicht) sind die reinen Anmeldegebühren beim Patent- und Markenamt (DPMA)

OHNE Anwaltskosten

Beim DPMA solltest Du mehr erfahren zum Thema Anmeldung etc.


----------



## Vivo (23. August 2005)

Der Beitrag ist hier zwar schon älter, aber ich las dies grade durch, also die Anwaltskosten sind inbegriffen, da man den Namen bei einem Patentanwalt schüzten lässt. Diese werden aber auch günstiger angebote, für ca. 180-200 Euro. 

Grüsse


----------

